# Vintage Reel Manuals



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone know of where I can find a manual for a Sport King Model 10 B casting reel. Found this reel the other day in my father-in-laws old stuff (passed away a few years back). I cleaned it up and thinking about passing to my son but would like to know the ins & outs of it. Pics attached for reference. Any help is so very much appreciated.

Thank You,
Chad


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.fishingtalks.com/wards-reels-made-by-18985.html

you may know this already...looks like they were made/sold by Montgomery Ward

an up north reel


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I did find some info on the company (Bronson) and the distribution. Pretty interesting to say the least. What I was looking for was something to explain more how this reel was intended to be used. No anti-reverse (which I am spoiled with having now), no locking of the spool, etc. Basically none of the modern features we have now. Although after cleaning it up it is a very pretty piece and you can tell it was made to last. I should've done the before & after photos because it looked rough before hand. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s a worthy display piece!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> That’s a worthy display piece!


If nothing else that's exactly what I'll do with it. My father-in-law used it on the Texas coast but than again he used any reel he had down there.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If those reels ever came with an owner's manual I'd be surprised if it's around - anywhere... Your only hope is that some collector somewhere might have one he (or she) would be willing to copy for you. As a rule the only surviving info on older reels will be the schematics - if that outfit is still making reels...

Penn for instance has schematics for reels that were made back in the fifties - but no further... The kind of retail outfit that might have something like an old reel - still new in the box with all the paperwork it came with - is the same kind of store with old stock that's been around so long that the shelves way in the back of the store look like they haven't been dusted or cleaned in a lot of years... I love places like that - but they get fewer and fewer as the years go by....


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

It's going to go on the shelf to be looked at. Cool thing is the design was created in the 30's but this particular reel wasn't produced until after WWII. So we're fortunate enough to have a piece (albeit small) of history right here. And most importantly we as a family have one more thing that was my FIL's and we can continue to keep his memory going. Coincidentally my son's favorite spinning reel is an old Penn that was the FIL's too. He's a lefty and since most of the old ones are left handed it was a natural fit for him. He was so excited after I cleaned it up threw some braid on it and said let's go fishing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

google this------old fishing reel manuals-----

all kinds of stuff available


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Chad Cohn said:


> and said let's go fishing.


Fishing with dad.
Doesn't get better than this...


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

mro said:


> Fishing with dad.
> Doesn't get better than this...


He’s 15 and is real busy with school, sports and of course his Xbox so when he says let’s go I usually move everything so we can. We took 2 trips over Thanksgiving week and it was great. Actually let him drive while towing the boat too.


----------

